# Running for charity



## paulsouthuk (9 Feb 2013)

Hi All

I'm running the Reading Half Marathon on the 17th of March. I'm running for Alzheimers Research Charity and in the memory of my grandmother. It's a great charity that does alot of work in the dementure field. If anyone would like to donate to my giving page it would be much appreciated and would help me through the 13.2 miles. Thank you for reading!  		Paul Kendall is fundraising for Alzheimer's Society


----------



## George Farmer (10 Feb 2013)

All the best with this!

What time are you aiming for?


----------



## paulsouthuk (10 Feb 2013)

Hi George I'm hoping for under 2 hours. I completed the course last year in 2 and a half hours. Thank you for your kind message!


----------



## George Farmer (11 Feb 2013)

Good luck! I'm really into my running now. Thinking about joining my local (RAF) team - I've a 6 mile trial this week. Hoping for about 42 minutes. 

But my biggest goal is to win my local village 5km fun run (the Dad's category!)


----------



## paulsouthuk (12 Feb 2013)

Thanks for that. I really enjoy running now. You sound a better runner than me lol. I'm 15 and a half stone ex cage fighter. Did a stiff 10 miler on the Isle of Lewis last week in driving rain across the moors was fun. If anyone would like to give to my page then that would be great, all money goes directly to Alzheimers Research to help people with dementure a great cause.


----------

